# sehr simple Java Spiele Platformübergreifend für Handys/PDAs



## Dodo1337 (28. Jun 2007)

Also hi erstmal ^^,
ich bin bei der Suche nach Java-Games die man über Bluetooth spielen kann auf diese Seite geraten. Seit einiger Zeit besitze ich ein neues Handy http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_o2_xda_mini_s_p58987.html
Das Problem ist nun jedoch, mein Freund hat ein K750i von Sony Ericsson und wir finden einfach keine Spiele, die auf unseren beiden Handys laufen und über Bluetooth im Multiplayer zur Verfügung stehen. Da sein Handy keine *.exe Dateien unterstützt (ist ja auchkein Windows Mobile ^^ ) ist mir klar, dass wir dieses Problem mit Java lösen müssen. Ich selber wäre bereit Java dafür und auch für andere Zwecke zu lernen, habe nur etwas Angst, dass am Ende alles um sonst sein könnte. Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir sagen würdet, ob dies realisierbar ist oder für immer in meinem Kopf bleiben wird xD

mfg Dodo


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

Realisierbar schon, ist ansich eigentlich kein Problem sowas zu schreiben, dafür ist Java ja da. Hast du schon Programmiererfahrung? Falls nein muss dir klar sein, dass der Lernprozess (jenachdem wie viel du tust, und wie du dich anstellst) sich über mehrere Jahre hinweg ziehen kann. Solltest du aber super talentiert und ehrgeizig sein, kann es auch genauso gut sein, dass du schon nach 3 Monaten dein 1. Game zum Laufen bringst  .


----------



## Dodo1337 (2. Jul 2007)

naja hab mitlerweile etwas erfahrung gesammelt in den Jahren. HTML, PHP, C++ alles so ein bisschen ^-^ werd mal sehen, vllt setzt ich mich mit java auch mal auseinander  wenns spaß macht gerne auch 4-5 Stunden am Tag xD. Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen Link zu nem Tutorial mit Beispiele geben könnte


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

Äh ... wie wärs mit unserem extra Forum "Bücher/Tutorials/Links"? Oder einen Blick in die FAQ?


----------

